# Sunday Oldie



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know I`m early but what the heck? 

I`m knackered so`ll be off to bed soon with this old salty sea dog :wink2: :lol:

*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch, ETA 955.121, 7 jewels issued 1997.*


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

starting off with this oldie










but will be swapping later

Andrew


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm planning on wearing this one tomorrow.










It's supposed to be a nice day so I might try to take another picture without the rain.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

this one for a bit



















........................


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

On the left...










On the right...










Later,

William


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm still wearing this after a visit to an old friends house on Saturday night. It's Sunday already? I hadn't noticed.

Time for bed.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I was going to put this rather nice item on for breakfast...

*Hamilton Nautilus 602 Electric, cal.505 7 Jewels, circa 1965*










But decided something the same vintage as myself would be more appropriate*  *

*Benrus,USA, Swiss 17 Jewel, 10K gold filled case, 1954.*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I know I`m early but what the heck?
> 
> I`m knackered so`ll be off to bed soon with this old salty sea dog :wink2: :lol:
> 
> *CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch, ETA 955.121, 7 jewels issued 1997.*


Isn't it your birthday today, Mach? I was expecting the Tudor at 12:01am. I know it would have been if it were mine :lol:

Going with this one today

Omega Speedsonic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I know I`m early but what the heck?
> ...


Soon rich, soon :wink2:

Cool Speedsonic BTW unk:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

what no Tudor?!?!?! c'mon man, get yer camera out... we know youre fibbing, no way are you wearing those watches... sigh...

this Seamster 300 for me...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh I am Jon, I haven`t been give the Tudor yet, by the sounds of things it`s being wrapped up as we speak 

Catch ya later guys


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Coool!!!

{the forum waits with baited breath...}


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Oh I am Jon, I haven`t been give the Tudor yet, by the sounds of things it`s being wrapped up as we speak
> 
> Catch ya later guys


and to think, I only git out of bed this early to see the Tudor. :taz:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah git is the word...  :lol: All we want is pics so we can celebrate his birthday with him,... sigh


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Brought back from the dead yesterday, so still giving it a little wrist time...










Cheers, Mike


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

After 36 hours of drinking beer I've not long got off the boat, but still wearing this:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Love the "oldie" Thread, so many watches that are really lovely :-

Today, a rare outing for this one (it's a bit fragile and I don't want to take any chances







)










*Ruhla UMF - pin pallet but chugging along ok*


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

A first outing for this today. It was recently serviced by Silver Hawk and I fitted an RLT Ostrich strap. Due to its good condition this one will probably get kept for special occasions or as a dress watch.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Today I'll mostly be wearing this one


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Zessa said:


> Brought back from the dead yesterday, so still giving it a little wrist time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Mike :yes:

I am giving the MkII a run-out


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Some top Omega's being brandished today gents, I'm impressed (and more than a bit jealous :bb: ).

Lots more beautiful watches too as we come to expect. Me? I think this is glued to my wrist, had in on since Thursday night and it just feels so right. Love the tick of this thing too, I've heard it likened to a rifle bolt and I couldn't have described it better.










Have a fab birthday Mac and have a great Sunday the rest of you.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have gone with the trusty 6309, I know there's loads of these about but it one of those watches that is just so right IMO :yes:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not vintage for me Im afraid..

Off to Lisbon for 4 days and wearing the Sinn ( again)

I think its been 3 weeks straight now h34r:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Wearing the old Pythagore 

Made between 1996 and 2000 as a reedition of a Minerva from the 50's. Minerva made about 6000.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

New arrival 










Post arrived at 10*pm* last night :blink:










Original bracelet was too small for my chunky wrist...










...but, I think it looks quite 'classy' on black leather


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Some top Omega's being brandished today gents, I'm impressed (and more than a bit jealous :bb: ).
> 
> Lots more beautiful watches too as we come to expect. Me? I think this is glued to my wrist, had in on since Thursday night and it just feels so right. Love the tick of this thing too, I've heard it likened to a rifle bolt and I couldn't have described it better.
> 
> ...


Thats just beautiful Gary, mine is in the post back from STS... I cant wait to get it on my wrist!

The rifle bold comment may have been me... it sounds like something I would have said... lol. When you have a gaggle of these on your desk, sync'ing them does your head in, but when you do the TICK TICK TICK is just mental...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Services Windsor today.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Orient on Bond:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

well I've decided it's time for the Big Triangle


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been inspired by Jon & Neal, and have changed to this:


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Stowa Marine Original this morning at Church, now JSAR at home.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

changed over to something not so old for the evening. Haven't worn this for a while

Doxa 750T Searambler


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally put this on earlier, will give it some wrist time tomorrow as well I think


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

williamsat said:


> This Services Windsor today.


Nice one Bill :thumbsup:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Today Ujjwal's Tudor 17J manual wind Circa 1955



















Tonight Gary's SM120


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Glad to see it's getting some wrist time mate  . How did Friday go btw?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

OK thank's Gary

14 stitches out. Physiotherapist was impressed how quickly Iâ€™ve healed and how well my hand is moving. - still pretty swollen though. Got to wait till November to see the hand consultant to discuss next stepsâ€¦

Yes little but often - I put others on but keep going back to your 120 - its so very special 

Need to discuss that walking / biking weekend - will come up with some dates in a day or two - Cheers S


----------

